# heartbroken over cat's death



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

A week ago, I found my beloved gray long-haired cat, Smokey, under a chair in the family room. He had passed away after having suffered from lymphoma. After his surgery to remove a large tumor from his intestine, his decline was rapid and unforgiving. He lost the ability to jump up and then to jump down. He began to limp. I think that he was in the process of going blind as well. He lost an enormous amount of weight. When he passed away, he was very skinny. He had once been a very large cat, full of love for his humans and for our other cat, Zoe. He was kindest and gentlest cat that I've ever known.
Although I am relieved that Smokey no longer has to suffer, I miss him so much. I miss him when I watch television and don't have a cat on my lap. I miss him when I go into the kitchen and he's not sitting on the counter and banging me with his paw. I miss him when I go to bed at night and he's not lying on my back. I miss his purrs and I miss his kisses and I miss his soft fur. 
Zoe misses him, too. She is a little more clingy and she's meowing more than usual.
For those of you, who have lost pets, what do you do to work through the heartache? How long does it take before the pain goes away?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. I lost the dog I grew up with last year, and I know how hard it can be. Animals really can be our best friends. More than anything, it just takes some time to adjust to life without him. The days will turn into weeks, and the weeks will turn into months. As time passes on, things get better. You'll still have moments in which you think of him, but it gets a little easier everyday. This was my experience at least. Of course, there are still times that I wake up and think she's beside me. Those moments can be disappointing, but they happen less frequently as time passes.


----------



## Chwimleian (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh  I'm sorry you lost your kitty. That must be so painful. And it feels so unfair when your pet is sick. You want to take their pain away but you can't, and it just becomes so frustrating. 

*hugs*


I remember putting my doggie down. I was just ten and she had cancer. A big, big lump-right in her ear. I still miss her, but as cliche as it sounds, time has made it better. The pain never completely goes away, but as long as you remember the good times and keep your pets' memories close to your heart, they never really leave <3


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

When my pooch passed,  I made a photo album of her. What kept me going is thinking about all the good times we had, and what a wonderful dog she was. I had her since she was a pup and she passed away at 11 1/2 in her sleep.

I wrote a blog about her a week before she died, if your curious check out the blog "she fell off the bed"

It was about a year and half before I got another dog, and not the same breed because I didnt want to compare the new pooch with her.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I really appreciate all of the support. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with me. 
A photo album... yes, I like that. I'll start putting one together in a few months, when I'm ready to do that, so that we can always remember our beloved Smokey when he was healthy and happy. 
Hugs to everyone who misses a special pet.
Thank you again.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy and they grow so dear when they're with you. I lost my kitten just a few days ago...he died in my arms. He had FIP and was going downhill fast so we put him under before his suffering became too great. I am still grieving myself.

The hurt will come and go. You should allow yourself to be sad for a while and feel the hurt so that the grieving process can happen. I know of some people who try to pretend that they are alright and then the hurt just doesn't process and they can't move on. Remember the good times and know that your kitty was very loved and had a wonderful home and life.

The photo album idea is great. :happy:


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. 
About 4 and a half years ago I lost my childhood dog, Cleo. Even though I knew it was coming, I still hurt for months. As someone else mentioned, I wrote about it. My friends and coworkers were incredibly sympathetic, as Cleo was a favourite among my friends. They offered to host a memorial service. Even now I think of her and miss her intensely. Allow yourself to be sad; remember the fun times. Make sure your other cat knows she is still well loved. 

I ended up getting another dog shortly after (see avatar), but it didn't take away the hurt. One of life's cruelest jokes that are furry friends live a much shorter life than we do.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't imagine how painful it is not to see your cat around and watching your other cat sad too. It's really tough when you lose your pet who is a best friend. 

What I think might help is to imagine your cat as (I hope I'm not preaching religion) going to heaven where he no longer feels pain and is free from all of his suffering and ailments. Your cat was in your life for a reason sorta like an angel watching over you. Our pets love us unconditionally with the purest of intentions and now it's time for them to go because they've lived a long life and like anyone else we love in our lives we eventually have to part ways in this lifetime.. he is still your angel hopefully watching over you.. this time, in heaven.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, this makes me feel sad, so I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. A few years ago, I lost the dog I grew up with, and it was terrible. For me, the pain never really has gone away. I know you can't replace a friend like that, but a few years after the death of my first dog, I found a beagle mutt. I never thought I could love another dog as much, but I did. So maybe, whenever you're ready, you can find another friend for you and Zoe. It'll be something new and exciting for the two of you.

My best wishes to you and Zoe.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Awwwww. Remember Smokey. Keep his pictures and recall his individual little ways.

Get another cat that needs a home and let him/her become Smokey's legacy.

We lost our 22 year old cat and it was heartbreaking, but the vet showed us a picture of a cat that, if not rehomed, would be put to sleep in a few weeks, and asked if we would consider it.

We collected himthe same morning and he had us trained in a few days! 15 years on he's still here!


----------



## willie48 (Feb 6, 2012)

It's interesting as I had a cat named Smokey Joe.

He was a scrapper that chased after dogs and would scare most of them away...lol!

When he died it crushed my brother & I as we have always been animal lovers. They are really family in every sense.

What helped me is something I read about them still being with you at a higher vibration. Also, the one thing I di was to remember how happy he was to be held & cared for.

It seems he's become our 4-legged angel by my feet or on my lap.

Hope that helps...

Wil


----------



## Miso (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

It hurts like hell! I have sworn never to put myself through the pain of pet loss again, and yet find existence paler for not having animals in it... I have lived decades and have now had MANY beloved pets enter and exit my life, and am grateful for every one of them and will retain their memories within my heart, always.

I absolutely believe that each life is precious and unique, and that NO one is replaceable. That said, there is absolutely nothing like a ridiculoous kitten to buffer the pain. For me, a new member in my life is not about denial or replacement, but one of distraction. Nothing is so insane and silly as the very young. Thus, most leave takings in my life have also turned into new "hellos". It might not work for everyone, but has soothed me in the past.

That said, I am a vet and have seen post pet loss lead to extremely dangerous depression in some owners. If the grieving is severe, you might opt to be evaulated by a medical professional. The sadness is very real and can pose a significant risk to some.

My heartfelt condolences on your loss. He sounds like he was one heck of a blessing in your life!


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow creepy... I had a cat a long time ago named Smokey that died of cancer... R.I.P Smokeys where there is an unlimited amount of premium cat chow and cat nip where you both are...


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> A week ago, I found my beloved gray long-haired cat, Smokey, under a chair in the family room. He had passed away after having suffered from lymphoma. After his surgery to remove a large tumor from his intestine, his decline was rapid and unforgiving. He lost the ability to jump up and then to jump down. He began to limp. I think that he was in the process of going blind as well. He lost an enormous amount of weight. When he passed away, he was very skinny. He had once been a very large cat, full of love for his humans and for our other cat, Zoe. He was kindest and gentlest cat that I've ever known.
> Although I am relieved that Smokey no longer has to suffer, I miss him so much. I miss him when I watch television and don't have a cat on my lap. I miss him when I go into the kitchen and he's not sitting on the counter and banging me with his paw. I miss him when I go to bed at night and he's not lying on my back. I miss his purrs and I miss his kisses and I miss his soft fur.
> Zoe misses him, too. She is a little more clingy and she's meowing more than usual.
> For those of you, who have lost pets, what do you do to work through the heartache? How long does it take before the pain goes away?


I know the feeling. Late last year I had to have my cat put to sleep, she was 17 yrs old, had her since I was 5. Like you she slept on me, had all kinds of adorable mannerisms, would never leave me alone when I was sad... I coped with it by burying her myself in my back yard. Time heals all wounds, but you'll never forget where the scars came from. Its all I personally can tell you. Sorry if I'm no help.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Every last one of you has been of tremendous help to me in my hour of need. Thank you for sharing your stories and your experiences. It means the world to me. I am more grateful than you know. I understand that I am not alone and that I will be able to get through this difficult time and remember the joy that I experienced with the cat. Each day, it gets a little better. I am working to remember Smokey when he was happy and healthy, instead of when he was at death's door and depressed. I am working to remember him lying on his back, sitting on my lap, purring, giving me kisses, sleeping on my bed. In other words, all of the good stuff. I am very fortunate to still have Zoe. She is a delightful, vocal cat, and she is strong and healthy. It doesn't seem quite right to have just one cat. But she is a sweetheart and full of love, and I do treasure her very much.


----------



## Micro Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

That sucks. I was sad when I had to put one of my dogs to sleep. Usually I (mostly) feel better within a few days to a week after something dies, but the amount of time really depends on the individual and the situation.


----------



## ChazBomb (May 10, 2011)

*BIG SQUISHY HUGS*

Oh walking tourist-my heart goes out to you! It's never easy to have to say goodbye. It's often one of the biggest acts of love to grieve because it shows you cared, felt and loved. It sounds like Smokey was one lucky little fella to have you! I hope you're feeling better with every passing day and I like the album idea-sounds perfect 

One day the grief will subside as the saying goes "this too, shall pass" . *hugs*


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I totally get how you feel! We lost our cat Milti after 13 years in 2010. She was the only person in the house I could actually talk to (apart from my mom) and my dad and I bonded more over bringing her up, and every single thing I ever did or felt was always with her in mind. While she was alive I would sometimes watch her sleep and wonder, what if she never woke up, but I would tell myself not to be silly. Nothing ever prepares you for the death of a wonderful pet. When she died, our whole family just shut down. We each went into our own private spiral. My mother was the only one who stayed cheerful because she never did like cats, but I missed her so much every day and every night, I missed having her in my room, on my bed, on my lap, on the tv. We would sometimes almost think she was still under the dining table and then take a minute to remember she was gone. My brother, father and I all had vivid dreams about her. In my dreams, she is always a mother-figure.
Anyway, it took us about a year (and lots of soul searching) to adopt a new kitten, mittens. For a long time I felt guilty about wanting a new cat, and my brother and I talked it over till we both just kept arguing. My father was initially against it too. He still dreams of milti sitting with him in his library, and no one can blame him.
But mittens, though she's so different from the previous one, is also beautful and a real joy to be with and have in the family. We are so happy to have a warm creature in our lives again.
In memory of milti we have enlarged and framed pictures of her. I have one in my bedroom, we have one in the living room, and a small framed picture on our mantle. people who come home think it's odd that next to pictures of us as babies is a cat, but we don't care. It's our way of keeping her alive. 

*wipes away tears*


----------

